# Where to find a UN Cap Badge



## SkyHeff (23 Nov 2010)

My dad is trying to find a UN cap badge, and I was hoping to get him one for Christmas. He served in Cyprus and Bosnia/Croatia. He lent his badge to someone heading over and never saw it again.

He was a M/Cpl at the time, and I'm not sure if they wore the brass version or the fabric. I found a brass one on ebay, but not sure if it's the right one. 

I checked with supply on base, and got a blank stare, so I guess I'll have to track one down online.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Nov 2010)

You've got the right one. Cloth embroidered badges were mostly worn by officers.


----------



## 2010newbie (24 Nov 2010)

There was a store I came across one day called Military Medals in Burlington, Ontario. It was a small storefront, but they had some unique things in there. They had some uniform pieces in addition to a plethora of medals. They might have something.


----------



## 57Chevy (24 Nov 2010)

You might want to check with:
Joe Drouin Enterprises Ltd


----------



## SkyHeff (24 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the confirmations and websites. I think I found what I'm looking for at a much cheaper price than ebay at Joe Drouin Enterprises Ltd.


----------



## Pusser (25 Nov 2010)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> I checked with supply on base, and got a blank stare, so I guess I'll have to track one down online.



That's because it's a UN issue item that is often given out when you arrive in theatre.  Having said that, I got one from Clothing Stores in Ottawa once.  The one in your picture is the correct one.  The cloth/bullion one is a purchased item for officers and, at least on my last mission, unique to Canadian officers.  Some of the other nations' officers would actually ask us to buy them on their behalf when we went home to Canada on leave.  

Joe Drouin is a great source for stuff like this.  He has the cloth/bullion ones as well.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Joe Drouin is a great source for stuff like this.  He has the cloth/bullion ones as well.



Amazing quick, too.  They had the new Maple Leaf shield for the SWASM undress ribbon before Clothing Stores did.  Of course, that's because they had seen a picture (or prototype) before it was released, but I guess that's another story........


----------

